# How many poos does your poo poo in a day?



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Seriously though....I can't seem to dial the poo down. Dexter poos between 4-6 times a day. Usually 3 in the morning, we got that routine down, then 1-3 times between 4pm till bedtime. I keep a log but I can't dial down the afternoon poo times. I have tried changing his food, but it does not matter. His poo is always nice and firm, perfect looking little poos (hahaha!). He is a little neurotic when it comes to his poo...he hates them! After he does it, he will take a sniff and run away. If I leave them out to dry up for a couple of hours, he will stay as far away from them as possible. 

So does that neurology makes for regular "unfinished" poos?


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Not a 'poo' (don't have one yet, but I'm working on it!) but my JRT used to do 4 or 5 a day usually. Two or three on each walk. I never thought anything of it, to be honest.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thankfully I have no idea how much Rufus poos because he does it in the woods far enough from the house that we leave it.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When Maggie was little she ate three meals a day and did 3 or 4 poos a day. Now that she's all grown up and eating twice a day she does 2 poos a day which are a lot smaller than when she was little. She is on kibble. Those who feed raw say the poos are smaller too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is raw fed and as a pup she would do 2 or 3 poops a day - small, hard and not at all smelly. Before she went on a raw day she would do numerous grim poops - mucousy, occasionally bloody, soft and smelly  it was because I could not get her to have normal poops that I switched to raw.
Dexter sounds fine to me - he might be just a busy chap who is easily distracted  
Whenever we go out of a walk Kiki manages to squeeze out a poop - I think she believes that is why I take her for a walk!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is on dry dog food and she goes two or three times a day.it is pending on how much she eats ,and they are all firm and don't stink.so i think all is well with her


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, just seems like a lot to me, but sometimes they are small in quantity. He almost always has 1-2 when we go for a walk. Usually walk twice a day so that would be an avg of 3 times plus the occasional ones in our backyard. I was worried it was the food but doesn't seem to be. Thanks for all your replies. Hopefully it will be reduced as he grows up.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Average 3x per day


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer would have multiple poops in the morning. Poop when they woke up. Poop after they ate. And pooped during/after walk. Then they'd have one or two poops about mid afternoon (usually right after lunch and after some more playing). In the evening they would have a couple more. Again after dinner and after running around and playing. Some days a bit fewer. Some days more. I knew if they missed one earlier to expect it later. 
They seemed to be more regular during walks. And it tended to be clustered within an hour or so of each other. But very predictable. I wonder if you are also taking into account anytime you train/treat Dexter. As they are "perfect looking poos" I wouldn't worry. It's when it's messy that's the problem. 
Oh. Now that they are older. Lexi has two in the morning. Beemer one. Lexi has another in the afternoon. Beemer hit or miss on the afternoon one. Then Lexi poops again at night. If Beemer had one in the afternoon he may not have one in the evening. If not, he has one more go. AND they get fed the same food, same amount, same time everyday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Hah! Good to know. Not sure why I thought that dogs only go 1-2 times a day. I can predict the morning ones, the evening ones are mostly guesses. It's quite random, but I will note training times also. I tend to do short training sessions multiple times a day. Besides at meal times, they are pretty random times too, so maybe you're right!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Miss Lilly is a 3-4 times a day kind fo a girl. She is raw fed, so poos are small but she doesn't seem to be able to get them out in one go so they come in relatively quick succession!!

What I smore interesting I think is that she will not poo if I'm not there. She can go for two full days and one night without pooing when she is with her sitter (who she adores and seems otherwise very relaxed around) and within minutes of my picking her up she will start on the first of 4 or 5 poos.

This week she will have been at her sitter for 3 days and two nights due to my stupid work patterns. Thus far no poo. I'm collecting her at 7 this evening and expect all hell to break loose shortly afterwards.

This can't be good for her surely???


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Omg. The massive poop you have waiting for you. Take two bags. Maybe three. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Miss Lilly said:


> This week she will have been at her sitter for 3 days and two nights due to my stupid work patterns. Thus far no poo. I'm collecting her at 7 this evening and expect all hell to break loose shortly afterwards.



Wowsers!! Good luck! LOL!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wouldn't it be fun to get inside their funny little brains and figure out how and why these little idiosyncracies develop? They are so compulsive and superstitious too. Rufus is compelled to jump up and down like a kangaroo three times before we get in the car. I wonder what Lily thinks will happen if she goes poo without you?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

My two go in the morning and in the evening. Solid no smell they are on Barking Heads.
On the very odd occasion one of them will go early afternoon.
They also have there specific places they will go depending on our walk.
The pattern is the same when we are at the caravan. 
I encourage them to go near a bin.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have similar problems myself Miss Lilly!  But enough of my bowel issues ... I find that Barney wont go if I'm watching, particularly if I'm following him around the garden at night time with a torch. I cant imagine why.


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

My old dog, not a cockapoo, went once, maybe twice a day. With my max, he seems to go every time we take him outside, which is 4-5 times a day.


----------

